# CRT Monitor troubles ("ghosting"?)



## steve3p0 (Sep 12, 2004)

A CRT monitor I own produces a strange effect when connected to one of my systems.

I don't know how to describe it well, so i made a crude graphic of the effect in photoshop:










I don't know if it makes any difference, but the monitor has a VGA connector, and the connector on my vidoe card is DVI, so I am using a VGA->DVI adaptor to connect the monitor to my computer. 

The monitor looks fine when plugged into a computer in another room in my house. I tried plugging in an older CRT into my computer, and the image looks fine, so it isnt the video card. does anyone know what could be causing this?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have the same problem using a manual KVM with unshielded cables.
So I would say the DVI to VGA adapter has a bad ground,defeating the
shielding in the cable.


----------



## steve3p0 (Sep 12, 2004)

leroys1000 said:


> I have the same problem using a manual KVM with unshielded cables.
> So I would say the DVI to VGA adapter has a bad ground,defeating the
> shielding in the cable.


Well, I use the exact same adapter with my other machine and it works fine, so whats the deal?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have an old old old Gateway Vivitron that ghosts. I goes clear across the screen in most cases. I just use it to observe server activity so I'm not concerned with fixing it. Try to keep your signal cable away from ANY cables and especially power cords. Flourescent lighting also dumps a good deal of interfence into the room.


----------



## steve3p0 (Sep 12, 2004)

Well, I still have not been able to solve this problem, but here is what i have found out in the meantime:

I have noticed that it is worse sometimes more than others. Sometimes it is hardly noticeable. The other day I could have swore I was looking at an image and it looked fine, then all of a sudden something "clicked" and the ghosting appeared again. (maybe it really is a ghost? :wink: )

Here are some things I have tried so far to remedy the problem:

I hooked up an older 17" monitor to the system, along with the 19". The 17" had no ghosting problems.

I removed the 17" monitor - no effect
I switched the VGA->DVI connectors of the good monitor and the bad - no effect
I updated the drivers of both monitors - no effect
I tried adjusting the contrast/brightness - no effect
I tried changing the position of the monitor cable to move it as far away from the other cables underneath my desk to reduce "interference" - no effect

I tried plugging the ghosting monitor into another computer in another room and it looks absolutely fine.

_Any_ insight into this type of problem would be great.

Thanks


----------



## steve3p0 (Sep 12, 2004)

won't let me edit my last post, but I wanted to add that when I plug the ghosting monitor into the machine in the other room, it connects directly to the video card by VGA. there is no adaptor.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

This is most unusual... Have you tried a new DVI->VGA dongle?


----------



## steve3p0 (Sep 12, 2004)

ebackhus said:


> This is most unusual... Have you tried a new DVI->VGA dongle?



I have tried three different dongles. It was a fruitless endeavor :sad: 

However, as I am typing this post right now there is _no_ ghosting at all. It was there just a few hours ago, but I know it will be back soon.


----------



## onaicuL (Dec 22, 2005)

ATTENTION STEVE:

pls reply  i do not want to **** on your thread


edit: haha dongle


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

onaicuL said:


> ATTENTION STEVE:
> 
> pls reply  i do not want to **** on your thread
> 
> ...


That was wrong! :deveous: 

Anyway, have you tried *leaving* the monitor on the other system for awhile? You said the problem changes over time.

Also, think it could be an incompatibility between that paticular monitor and video card? This stuff happens sometimes. Try changing the video card with a new one. Has this always happened?

What does the ghosting look like exactly? Is it, like, on a black background with white letters, a red letter and a blue letter are both slightly to the side of a green letter on a white letter, but they all overlap? If that's the case, that *should* mean that the monitor's DOA {a weakening yoke magnet, cannot be fixed), but the fact that you say it disappears has me scratching my head as well. This effect can be hard on the eyes too.


----------



## Lumpy2 (Jan 29, 2006)

*VGA lead*

Hi,
Have same problem with Diamond View 1995.
Moved house and original lead still in box. Purchased cheap lead from local store and have ghosting, never with original lead. The original lead had a balan filter at both ends, the Dick Smith lead was straight connected?
Will let you know if original lead fixes problem when found. Regards, Keith


----------



## Lumpy2 (Jan 29, 2006)

*VGA HiRes Lead and Ghosting*

Hi,
Took three weeks to get the problem fixed. Still cannot find original Diamond View 1995 lead. So I purchased HiRes lead with BALAM at BOTH ends [see below details] to replace cheap Dick Smith VGA cable. Now *NO* ghosting or interferance on Diamond View 1995 with office equipment and fluros on/off.

Lead: Anyware Computrer Accessories: www.anyware.com.au

Lead details; VGA Monitor HD15 M/M W/Core, UL2919 Cable 2M.

I think that the "UL2919" refers to shielding and interferance spec of the cable.  The new cable is twice the thickness of the cheap Dick Smith cable I used before, and has UL markings: E119932-U AWM 2919 80deg 30V VW-1 LOW Voltage Computer Cable COPARTNER. Anyway make sure that the cable you use has the BALAM's at *both ends* and is for HiRes monitors.

Hope this helps,

Keith.


----------



## cgrove83 (Aug 27, 2007)

I saw the first posting on this thread and new I was in the right place. I just subscribed to this forum to find out what is going on. I do not understand have of the jargon that is being used here. Although I do notice that someone else may have figured out what the problem is.

My monitor is a CRT Gateway Diamondtron NF, model number VX720

I dont know if this will help at all, but please assist me in any way you can.
:4-dontkno


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's best to start a new thread, but this one is oooooold so it's not a terrible thing.

They're referring to the ferrites on the cords they used. It looks like a small cylinder on either end of the cable. These help absorb interference which reduces the chance of problems in the data flow.


----------



## cgrove83 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have opened a new string titled "Ghosting w/a Gateway Diamondtron NF"


----------

